# Tips



## JoAnn Brown (Aug 21, 2021)

I don’t expect young people who I am taking to work or school to tip me. Or people who have low paying jobs. However, the worst tippers are those with the massive homes. 99% of these people don’t tip. They are the ones who act so entitled.


----------

